

Ask HN: How much is my webapp worth? - abeiz

www.bitflop.me<p>I&#x27;ve been made an offer by a development company to purchase my webapp for 25k. The software took about 4 months to write (weekends only). I&#x27;m just curious how much webapps like this usually get bought for. It&#x27;s built in node, and used WebRTC to create a video link between players at a poker table.
======
charlesdm
First tip, always be willing to walk away from a deal. It gives you leverage.
They've shown their hand by contacting you and saying they're interested.
Would you hate it if you couldn't sell it to them? If not, then great - you
now have leverage.

Second, price is often negotiated. A first offer is usually a lowball offer,
but not thát low to be laughed out of the room. I'm not saying you can get
500k for it, but 25k does seem low. They obviously want it for something, try
and find out how they intend to use or integrate it. Where would the value be
for them? If they're a development company, maybe one of their clients asked
for something similar? Determine the value and price accordingly. Make sure to
make it a win-win scenario; the perfect pricing would be one where they'd
actually waste more resources building it vs buying it.

------
nicholas73
I think you would know the answer better than anyone - because you should have
the most feedback from users already. If it doesn't look like the idea easily
catches hold, then sell it after some negotiation. Don't think about "webapps
like this", but think what's it worth to your acquirer. That's the only way to
gauge price. Every buyer would be different.

------
alex_g
I would keep it and profit from it. It looks like you could make a lot more
than $25k. From the name I thought it was going to be bitcoin poker. I think
if you added that you would be very successful.

If you do want to sell it now, I would try and get much more than $25k anyway.
That seems like a bargain.

------
bliti
Given how big online poker is I don't think 25K is a lot of money. There are
so many ways to monetize this site that it hurts. I would finish the
multiplayer feature and then promote it well. It will make more than 25K
easily.

------
erikig
Two questions: Is there any funds management functionality? Have you tried
listing it on Flippa to gauge interest?

~~~
abeiz
There is no funds management functionality. Haven't heard about Flippa, will
give them a try. Thanks.

------
doubt_me
How long has it been around?

Does 25k include the purchase of the domain as well?

~~~
abeiz
I put it online at the beginning of December. The purchase includes all the
software, domain, twitter and facebook handle.

~~~
doubt_me
Considering its not exactly crowded or anything I am thinking this company
wants to port this to a mobile app/ web app experience/ facebook game

Which I would not personally sell for less than 50k.

But again it doesn't have a user base which is why they are shooting for 25k.

If you personally think its possible to get a user base on your time then try
it.

I personally would try it just because it looks like a really solid app even
though its in alpha.

But I don't develop apps or invest in anything so I would wait for more people
to reply who actually have solid experience with this.

I mean I am assuming you know this app has potential to grow but at the same
time kinda sounds like you need the money. Which is why I took the time to
reply and upvote it so other people can help

~~~
abeiz
Thanks for the great response. I'm not in need of the money or anything, but I
haven't had much time to work on this, so I've been really thinking about just
letting it go.

~~~
doubt_me
Shoot for 25k for the app

and 5k for the domain + social media and fees for transferring everything over

If they are serious they will jump at it

